
Pixel 4XL Falls Off Flat Surfaces Unprompted - kyleschiller
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXAdVzvO8uE
======
deadwing0
I would love to know the physics here. I had a Xiaomi phone a couple years
back that had a glass back and would do this as well. It's been a while so I
don't remember details, but is it just because the surface it's resting on
isn't completely level?

~~~
joezydeco
What if the vibration “engine” is unbalanced? Was the 4XL trying to copy
Apple’s gimmick?

------
bleah1000
At 2:50 the person puts the level on the book, and it's clearly not level.
It's not badly off, but then again, the phone doesn't move really fast.

When the phone is on the level table, it's also not moving, but maybe the
surface is not as smooth as the book.

In addition, putting on a bunch of cards that are extremely light showing they
don't move doesn't prove anything, even if you stack them up.

It would have been better if the video started out with the level on the book
at all times, and showed an item of similar weight on the book that doesn't
move. This feels manipulated.

~~~
Doxin
Fair enough, but on the other hand does it really matter? I'd prefer my phone
to not slide down a 2 degree incline if at all possible. Even my current phone
is slippery enough to where a 10 degree surface ends with it on the floor.

------
Awelton
I can't keep mine anywhere. I slides off my leg, my desk, the arm of my
recliner, my center console, and my bed. I hate glass phones and I'm not 100%
sure what possessed me to buy this one. I can't stand cases either, so I guess
I'm stuck with it until it leaps to its death.

------
_bxg1
I had a phone a few years ago that did this. The back was glass and it just
made it incredibly slippery against all other surfaces except for hands. The
tiniest imbalance would eventually cause it to fall off of things. Pretty
annoying; just have to be aware of it.

------
camgunz
My iPhone se 2 does this, but my galaxy 8 didn’t. I wonder if it’s a glass
thing.

------
tryTryTry_Again
Interesting, but doubtful more than a parlour trick, until further analysis
shows work.

A laser interferometer, or perhaps a puddle of mercury could reveal what's
virbrating and why.

The video can't really prove anything on its own, since statistically, we have
no way to intuit your character, potential motivation or reputation (hn karma
lol). It's too easy to David Blaine something like this, but if 1000 other
people quickly discover and replicate the problem, and converge on a pattern,
then you get extra credit for discovery.

How do we know it's not environmental? The heavy mass and smoothness of the
metal/glass phone against the friction profile of the un-dust-jacketed book
cover is going to behave differently than plastic credit cards which are
rougher than glass, and have a mas of only a few grams.

It could be infrasound from a nearby subwoofer, an unlevel plane by microns,
capacitor whine within the phone, the phone's haptic motor on the fritz,
anything.

Cute trick. Instructions unclear.

See also:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gauge_block](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gauge_block)

------
naikrovek
Lots of phones and tablets do this. This isn't a new phenomenon by any means.
It's annoying but it isn't controversial or anything. You want a smooth sleek
phone or tablet, this is one part of the price you pay for that.

